# Best way to make descent money online



## userfromhell (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone here make money online? If so how do you do it?

I'm basically looking for a way to make money online any suggestions?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I would be more inclined to look for 'ascent' money. It seems to be going in a better direction than 'descent' money.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

steve41 said:


> I would be more inclined to look for 'ascent' money. It seems to be going in a better direction than 'descent' money.


Lol. +1


----------



## Kirkland (Sep 15, 2009)

userfromhell said:


> Anyone here make money online? If so how do you do it?
> 
> I'm basically looking for a way to make money online any suggestions?



Online gambling (poker, etc), ForEx, Stocks, Filling out serveys, creating websites with advertising.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Take naked pictures of yourself in some sort of kinky situation, charge people to look at them, collect money. 

It seems that people will pay more for that kinda stuff than anything else.

Don't limit yourself to pictures there's also videos, products, telephoning at $2.99 per minute, adult products of all kinds and more I'm sure.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> Take naked pictures of yourself in some sort of kinky situation, charge people to look at them, collect money.
> 
> It seems that people will pay more for that kinda stuff than anything else.
> 
> Don't limit yourself to pictures there's also videos, products, telephoning at $2.99 per minute, adult products of all kinds and more I'm sure.


Didn't you read the original post?
He/she's from Hell - probably a representative of the Devil himself.
Those pictures would be gruesome and gory - I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Making money online is so 2006. Today the money's in iPhone apps. I just thought of one that (if it hasn't already been done) would be a good seller:

You know how clothes no longer come with written care instructions; instead the tags just have icons and nobody knows what those icons actually mean.

The iPhone camera functions as a scanner, so you could write an app that matches the scanned shapes on the tag, as scanned by the iPhone, and translates them into written instructions, such as "machine wash cold, tumble dry low; do not dry clean, no bleach, no fabric softener."

That's an app just about everyone could use. Give me a small share of the profits for coming up with the idea. Although I wouldn't be surprised if several hundred people have already come up with the idea independently; the ingenuity in those apps is mind-boggling.

Edited to note that I checked the iTunes App store and sure enough there's something called Laundry Pal that provides all the icons and their translations in plain English. It doesn't scan them, but it shows them and it would be pretty easy to just hold your iPhone or iPod Touch up next to the clothes you're going to wash and compare the icons to get your instructions.


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

sell all the stuff you have but don't need on an online auction.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

brad you are a nice guy but on this yaooym.

any experienced laundryman/laundrywoman knows what to do.

some of the instructions should be overridden anyhow.

pax. 

noël.


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

steve41 said:


> I would be more inclined to look for 'ascent' money. It seems to be going in a better direction than 'descent' money.


I'm sure the working girls make money "decending" (going down).


----------



## MareMaris (Aug 26, 2009)

I think ebay would be a good choice, you can probably start a business there.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

userfromhell said:


> Anyone here make money online? If so how do you do it?


1. Setup a website that people actually want to visit.
2. Locate it at a cheap hosting company.
3. Put up ads on said website.
4. Advertise website on google a little bit.
5. Profit.


Of course, the trick is to: (1) make a website that people want to visit, and (2) put up ads that don't drive them away (but actually encourage them to click).


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Dr_V said:


> 1. Setup a website that people actually want to visit.
> 2. Locate it at a cheap hosting company.
> 3. Put up ads on said website.
> 4. Advertise website on google a little bit.
> ...


While this idea sounds great, the actual income generated is fairly small.
Quite a bit of the ad revenue is eaten up by hosting, maintenance and monitoring costs.
Add to that the site upgrade and content management cost (usually done by the site owner, so impute the cost).
What is left cannot be called "descent" by any standards.

Unless you hit upon the next big idea like FaceBook or EBay, this is thankless and rewardless work.


----------



## Kirkland (Sep 15, 2009)

Good morning!

Ref: web hosting.

You really need to enjoy web development or really enjoy the topic in which your website is based upon. Developing a website is -alot- of work but can pay off with "Free" income once you've finished, but if you factor in the time and the costs of setting it up and maintaining it, the above poster is right, its not profitable. However, if you have a communtiy website that continues to be used and ran in excess of 12 months it can be a nice little earner.

If you even consider going down this route try:
www.joomla.com (Content Management System)
www.wordpress.com (Blogging / Content Management System)
www.fatcow.com (Hosting)

^^


----------



## ssimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Dr_V said:


> 4. Advertise website on google a little bit.


From my experience, advertising on google != you making profit unless your revenue from the site or your business is very large. 

There is a reason why google makes the cash it does; it can cost a lot to advertise on it and somehow as soon as you start advertising with them every'one' wants to click on your ad.........and you get charged.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hey kirk land how R things going in the blighty.
heard the auld sod was on its ear from the weather.

happy new year tae ye.
should auld acquaintance be forgot.

ps do you guys talk more like liverpool or more like northumberland.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> While this idea sounds great, the actual income generated is fairly small.


Oh, I wouldn't say the idea is great. As others have pointed out -- unless you stumble upon the next facebook, you may spin a lot of wheels and accomplish nothing. I was largely responding to the question -- how to generate money online. (I personally don't make money off anything online -- I code for a living, and don't want to be involved with web development.)

A friend of mine once wrote a pretty nifty (but simple) tool that parse the Google zeitgeist and creates a webpage using the zeitgeist keywords from snippets of articles taken off wikipedia. He was able to get quite a good click-through rate off the ads on his site (he net'd a few hundred dollars each month). Sleazy? Yes. But it worked for him. 


K.


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

you should get your own domain ending like .tv
That guy when down there and bought the whole island - then resold it for 29.95 a year. Work smart not hard.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

steve41 said:


> I would be more inclined to look for 'ascent' money. It seems to be going in a better direction than 'descent' money.


"Inclined". Good selection of word!


----------

